# Dr. Pratt on the Lord's Prayer



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 16, 2010)

Not sure where to put this, but Dr. Pratt preached on the Lord's Prayer last Sunday and thought I would share it.

http://www.cepc.org/cepcsite.nsf/710A1ABD8B6BD25B862576A700658B10/$file/20100110-Sermon-Pratt-Transformational%20Living%20in%20Daily%20Life.mp3


----------



## nicnap (Jan 17, 2010)

Dr. Pratt is, by far, one the BEST professors that I have had. His hermeneutics class has been one of my favorite classes in all of my seminary experience.


----------



## Andres (Jan 17, 2010)

I listened to the message and was blessed by it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 17, 2010)

nicnap said:


> Dr. Pratt is, by far, one the BEST professors that I have had. His hermeneutics class has been one of my favorite classes in all of my seminary experience.


 
Everyone of his students that I have met have said the same thing. It was a pleasure to meet him and speak with him. I only wish I was taking a class from him.


----------



## Zenas (Jan 17, 2010)

He liked my bow tie.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 17, 2010)

I took the last hermeneutics class that he taught at RTS. He taught it at RTS Charlotte, over the summer a couple of years ago. It was a great class. I have all of the audio. I would offer to email it to you, but the files are too large. (He gave us permission to do as we please with it...as far as posting it or making it available, just so long as we didn't make a profit [he joked, without cutting him in on it].) If I knew how to upload it somewhere here at the PB.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 17, 2010)

Could you put it up on rapidshare or yousendit?


----------



## nicnap (Jan 17, 2010)

I would...how exactly do I do that? Do I have to set up an account or something like that? Or, is there a way, here on the PB, that it can be done? (Maybe a mod or admin would allow it.) Tell me how/what to do, and I will try to sometime soon.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 17, 2010)

Zenas said:


> He liked my bow tie.


 
Dr. Pratt sent _me_ a friend request on Facebook.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 17, 2010)

nicnap said:


> I would...how exactly do I do that? Do I have to set up an account or something like that? Or, is there a way, here on the PB, that it can be done? (Maybe a mod or admin would allow it.) Tell me how/what to do, and I will try to sometime soon.



As far as I know you do not need an account for rapidshare.com. You might have to use your email address.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 17, 2010)

Okay...so once I upload them, how do I make it so you can get to them?


----------



## Zenas (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## WAWICRUZ (Jan 17, 2010)

Regarding prayer, especially as it relates to the Lord's Prayer, one must be wary of the error of "_Christomonism_": Underdog Theology: Christomonism and Prayer


----------



## dudley (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you for this link. I am listening to Dr Pratt's sermon now.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 17, 2010)

When you upload to rapidshare it will give you a link. Just post the link and we will be able to download it.


----------



## nicnap (Jan 18, 2010)

Boliver, I will try to post it this week. I do not know if I will have time soon, as I have to prepare to preach my cousin's funeral. I will let you know as soon as it is up.


----------

